# Stock Airbox Mod?



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Has anyone here hacked holes in their stock airbox for increased flow? I'd like to do do it, but it seems some folks are chopping away at it willy-nilly.

If you've cut extra holes, have you seen any discernable improvement?

I have an idea on how to feed cool ram air into it without buying an expensive hood....but it will take some work and thought...


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

The Aussies have been doing it for a while now and I've seen some how to's on it written by them.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

AmesGTO said:


> The Aussies have been doing it for a while now and I've seen some how to's on it written by them.



Seen that. I've a plan to do those one better...

Look under the air dam. There cut-out there is pretty huge...and deep. The angle ov the plane is slightly positive to the road. If you install a sheet of ABS plastic to span that cut out, you've a surface that's perfect for mounting a NACA scoop flush intake ducting extra cool air into the airbox via a 2-3/4" SCAT hose to the airbox, methinks...


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I recommend pulling your stock airbox off, add a hole to the bottom and a companion one underneath it through the fender (into the space behind the fog lamp), adding a seal, and reinstalling it to get the air into the engine it truly deserves and reaches its true potential! Its pretty easy to accomplish. I did this for my K&N CAI so now I'm really getting cool outside air into the intake and not any heated air from under the hood. It should come in very handy as the temperature goes up this summer!! Looks like if you and some ducting to the front facia, you can get some ram effect also. I think there is a lot to be gained by just ducting into the well behind the fog lamp.


----------



## wakarr (Oct 12, 2004)

Who is your source for the NACA ducting?


----------

